
A proper server naming scheme (2014) - dgellow
https://mnx.io/blog/a-proper-server-naming-scheme/
======
cmurf
The mnemoic world list link in the article points to wayback machine, which is
honoring robots.txt so it can't be displayed. But found an alternative here:
[https://gist.github.com/ehedaya/2743dce1f0d1e8375367](https://gist.github.com/ehedaya/2743dce1f0d1e8375367)

